# Pics of my 3R's



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

A couple of pics of my 3 R's to share with you folks.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They're lovely!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome..!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking great Paul.. Keep up the good work do you have any pictures of the full set up?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, they are stunning. I'd also be curious to see a pic of the full setup. Looks really nice.

And errr... what does 3R stand for?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

royal red ruby. 3rs.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> royal red ruby. 3rs.


Thanks. Really Remarkable.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks April, for the ID of the fish.

Full tank set-up:
Well... I've posted it before - but since you asked, here it is again, on photobucket:
redrubys pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh wow. Beautiful indeed. Thanks for the link.


----------

